# array in string umwandeln



## gwaan (1. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine kurze Frage. Es gibt doch sicherlich eine Funktion mit der ich einen array[x]
in einen string umwandeln kann oder?
Nach dem Motto:

String str = charArray[].toString();   //oder so ähnlich

Habe jetzt bestimmt 20min gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße gwaan


----------



## gwaan (1. November 2005)

Hat sich erledigt! Habe was gefunden. Wen es interresiert ->
String str = new String(ch, start, length);

Grüße gwaan


----------



## schnuffie (1. November 2005)

```
char cArray[] = {'h', 'a', 'l', 'l', 'o'};
String s = String.valueOf(cArray);
```


----------



## gwaan (1. November 2005)

Besten Dank, deine Version gefällt mir wesentlich besser

Grüße gwaan


----------

